# [MOD] build.prop Tweaks to Improve Performance



## TreyM

More to be added as I find them or you guys submit them!









Insert any of these lines anywhere in your build.prop file located in /system and reboot.

Disable error checking. Gives a nice speed boost.


Code:


<br />
ro.kernel.android.checkjni=0<br />

This one sets the max framerate of the system to 240 fps. (Well beyond the screen's ability to render. I did notice a nice difference in smoothness.)


Code:


<br />
windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=240<br />

This one does nothing for performance, but does remove the USB debugging icon. (USB Debugging is not disabled)


Code:


<br />
persist.adb.notify=0<br />

All of the above tweaks will work on any device. Though I should mention that windowsmgr should be set to 60 or 120 on non dual core devices depending on the age of the device.

-------------------------------------

The tweaks below apply to the Galaxy Nexus Only CDMA/GSM

This will remove software (CPU) rendering and use full PowerVR SGX 540 (GPU) rendering 


Code:


<br />
Remove first line from egl.cfg and remove libGLES_android.so library. which are located in /system/lib/egl/<br />


----------



## anon.

THANKS .... I hope







.... just hit reboot. We'll see ...



TreyM said:


> More to be added as I find them or you guys submit them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insert any of these lines anywhere in your build.prop file located in /system
> 
> Disable error checking. Gives a nice speed boost.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> ro.kernel.checkjni=0<br />
> 
> This one sets the max framerate of the system to 240 fps. (Well beyond the screen's ability to render. I did notice a nice difference in smoothness.)
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=240<br />
> 
> More to come...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of the above tweaks will work on any device. Though I should mention that windowsmgr should be set to 60 or 120 on non dual core devices depending on the age of the device.


----------



## TreyM

Did you notice much of a difference?


----------



## Ratzinc

Increasing the framerate will chew up battery life!


----------



## x.v_

Ratzinc said:


> Increasing the framerate will chew up battery life!


This... why push it so hard? 80 fps is indistinguishable from higher values to the human eye. Not to mention I don't know the refresh rate of the display, it may not even be able to handle it. I would definitely tone that down for myself, but hey, to each their own.


----------



## TheRealBeesley

Ratzinc said:


> Increasing the framerate will chew up battery life!


Not sure I agree with this... I've had my framerate increased since the first week. My battery life is outstanding.

Liquid had this mod on the Tbolt and his rom had arguably the best battery life that phone ever seen.


----------



## TreyM

Did you not see where I wrote:


> This one sets the max framerate of the system to 240 fps. (Well beyond the screen's ability to render. I did notice a nice difference in smoothness.)


I clearly stated that the screen will not display 240 fps.



x.v_ said:


> This... why push it so hard? 80 fps is indistinguishable from higher values to the human eye. Not to mention I don't know the refresh rate of the display, it may not even be able to handle it. I would definitely tone that down for myself, but hey, to each their own.


That is unproven.

Here ya go: http://amo.net/NT/02-21-01FPS.html and http://www.100fps.co..._humans_see.htm

And what do you mean pushing it hard? It's not FORCING the system to render that high. It's simply allowing the system to have a much higher limit on how fast it renders.

To answer your question: I set the value high for cpu/gpu headroom as I'm sure there is some vsyncing going on. In theory, this should create a smoother experience.



> Increasing the framerate will chew up battery life!


No it won't. A 1280 x 720 - 4.66" - HD AMOLED screen will eat up battery life. This tweak does nothing to change battery drain.


----------



## jewremy

Don't forget about changing wifi.supplicant_scan_interval to a higher number. 180 has worked well for me.

There's a thread on all the stuff you can do over at XDA.

EDIT: Sorry for linking there, but http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1227269


----------



## TreyM

I would add that one but, this thread was created to "Improve performance."

Not really focusing on battery life here.









Also, some of the others in there; I'm not certain if they still work on ICS.

Also noticed a typo I made. checkjni tweak was missing .android.

see OP


----------



## anon.

I am on Th3ory's AXIOM ROM & its stupid fast & verrrry smooth .... now that I noticed the missing part of the build.prop 'insert' & corrected it, I will lyk if I notice its influence.

I always love anyone that can back their 'sh*t' up when the haters, doubts or straight negativity, starts to fly -PROPS









**YES, it seems as though it transitions even smoother on first observation. Actually, yes ... seems to work quite well ! Transitions FASTER too ~ Like I said, its hard to notice on AXIOM, but I DEFINITELY notice performance improvement almost immediately !!


----------



## samsuck

Has anyone tried this on the AOKP rom by RomanBB?


----------



## Pleirosei

I would say it must have done something. The lag when scrolling through the app drawer when I enter it from the home screen seems far less than normal.


----------



## anon.

+1 ... among other technical "things" that my vocabulary doesnt contain to describe at this point ... I wanna say less latency as well as lag, or is that totally redundant ?!


Pleirosei said:


> I would say it must have done something. The lag when scrolling through the app drawer when I enter it from the home screen seems far less than normal.


----------



## x.v_

TreyM said:


> That is unproven.
> 
> Here ya go: http://amo.net/NT/02-21-01FPS.html and http://www.100fps.co..._humans_see.htm
> 
> And what do you mean pushing it hard? It's not FORCING the system to render that high. It's simply allowing the system to have a much higher limit on how fast it renders.
> 
> To answer your question: I set the value high for cpu/gpu headroom as I'm sure there is some vsyncing going on. In theory, this should create a smoother experience.


As I said previously, to each their own. I don't mean to argue with you about it, it is very true the human eye can see 100+ fps. However, that is not at all true in every day use.

I remember reading a study in which a black screen was flashed with a white image and the flash could be detected within ~150 fps or something. But when a white screen was flashed with a black image, it could only be detected until around 70 fps. Don't quote me on the numbers or the specifics but this is the basic concept.

For actually playing games and viewing normal images on screen, I think it is pretty widely accepted that 60-80 fps is the cap. Most people cannot detect changes past that, though everyone is different and some people can (or at least claim to).

You do pose a valid point that it doesn't force the phone to render at that. My only counter to that would be to say that although it doesn't _force_ it to, it _allows_ it to. Reaching needlessly high fps is only going to take more system resources, due to needlessly rendering over and over again, as I'm sure you could agree with. All I was suggesting would be that some may want to use a more reasonable value, such as 80 or 100. Also, you may very well be right that vsync comes into play making both of these numbers effectively the same.


----------



## droidkevlar

thanks for this. added them both....lets see if i notice any difference


----------



## TreyM

x.v_ said:


> You do pose a valid point that it doesn't force the phone to render at that. My only counter to that would be to say that although it doesn't _force_ it to, it _allows_ it to. Reaching needlessly high fps is only going to take more system resources, due to needlessly rendering over and over again, as I'm sure you could agree with. All I was suggesting would be that some may want to use a more reasonable value, such as 80 or 100. Also, you may very well be right that vsync comes into play making both of these numbers effectively the same.


Honestly, it takes absolutely zero extra resources to do this. If anything, removing the overhead could possibly free up resources.


----------



## droidkevlar

You can add this one to the OP. This works and I wish I always knew it was this easy to remove debug.

*persist.adb.notify = 0*


----------



## gearsofwar

antykitheorist said:


> I am on Th3ory's AXIOM ROM & its stupid fast & verrrry smooth .... now that I noticed the missing part of the build.prop 'insert' & corrected it, I will lyk if I notice its influence.
> 
> I always love anyone that can back their 'sh*t' up when the haters, doubts or straight negativity, starts to fly -PROPS
> 
> **YES, it seems as though it transitions even smoother on first observation. Actually, yes ... seems to work quite well ! Transitions FASTER too ~ Like I said, its hard to notice on AXIOM, but I DEFINITELY notice performance improvement almost immediately !!


So it really works with axiom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## igotgame

Hmm I don't see these options on Axiom Rom...I only see the wifi scan interval


----------



## yakitori

igotgame said:


> Hmm I don't see these options on Axiom Rom...I only see the wifi scan interval


you have to manually type the mods.


----------



## anon.

_RUNANDHIDE05 _~> YEP, it sure does.

_[[Also, just sent you a gmail per MOD request]]_



gearsofwar said:


> So it really works with axiom?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## x.v_

TreyM said:


> Honestly, it takes absolutely zero extra resources to do this. If anything, removing the overhead could possibly free up resources.


How so? When I say it takes uses more resources, I'm referring to CPU & GPU usage. How are more drawing calls NOT going to tax the CPU & GPU? I do realize this is a miniscule amount, and almost nit-picky, but I like to pinch every penny in the way of performace! I mean it's the difference of this...
Draw max fps-


Code:


draw<br />
draw<br />
draw<br />
draw<br />
draw

as where limited fps-


Code:


draw<br />
sleep<br />
draw<br />
sleep<br />
draw

(where both look identical to end user, considering you can't see past 80+ fps [which you contest])
Or am I altogether mistaken?


----------



## TreyM

The CPU/GPU work just as hard regardless of the windowsmgr setting.

But honestly, I've had enough of this.

We can discuss it in PM if you'd like. But as for everyone else here in this thread who seems to be perfectly fine with it, can we not hi-jack the thread with the fact that you feel it's unnecessary?

I'm not trying to be a jerk here. I just seriously don't feel like arguing the point anymore. You disagree with me. Fine. Noted.

Cheers.


----------



## TreyM

droidkevlar said:


> You can add this one to the OP. This works and I wish I always knew it was this easy to remove debug.
> 
> *persist.adb.notify = 0*


Good one. Added.


----------



## 2defmouze

Hey thanks a lot for these... and for the knowledge to be able to back up your points, love it









If I didn't JUST set myself for a battery calibration I would try these out right now (on Axi0m as well)..
... Why the hell do I keep even trying to calibrate my battery with this phone? Every single time I've tried I never get far before I give up to flash something else or change a setting that needs rebooting or whatever... lol...


----------



## stickjohnsonaah

do we have to add these everytime we flash a custom rom or do they always stay in the build prop?


----------



## TreyM

You'll have to add them in unless a dev cooks them into their rom.


----------



## altimax98

The window manager one is dang sick... it scrolls smooth in any window.... any app 

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## poontab

Moved to general. Keep adding stuff to this & I'll sticky.


----------



## datsyuk

Going to give these mods a shot ;D


----------



## tct08

2defmouze said:


> Hey thanks a lot for these... and for the knowledge to be able to back up your points, love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't JUST set myself for a battery calibration I would try these out right now (on Axi0m as well)..
> ... Why the hell do I keep even trying to calibrate my battery with this phone? Every single time I've tried I never get far before I give up to flash something else or change a setting that needs rebooting or whatever... lol...


I feel the same way, but that's the beauty of finally having a Nexus


----------



## Kancerstick

Im kind of new to android.... Exactly how or what do i do to my phone to try these tweaks? I am rooted and rom'd... am i supposed to type these in via terminal emulator or something?


----------



## combatmedic870

Kancerstick said:


> Im kind of new to android.... Exactly how or what do i do to my phone to try these tweaks? I am rooted and rom'd... am i supposed to type these in via terminal emulator or something?


script manager will work for ya. use sm editor to edit the build.prop(sm editor IS script manager)


----------



## Kancerstick

is there any other app in the market besides script manager? I downloaded it and it just crashes everytime i try to use it. I dont see any other app of the same nature in the market


----------



## nocoast

The faster window animations are definitely


----------



## 2defmouze

Kancerstick said:


> is there any other app in the market besides script manager? I downloaded it and it just crashes everytime i try to use it. I dont see any other app of the same nature in the market


Should be able to edit the build.prop using root explorer, no?


----------



## miketoasty

2defmouze said:


> Should be able to edit the build.prop using root explorer, no?


That is what I did and it worked flawlessly.


----------



## nuclearemp

TreyM said:


> This one sets the max framerate of the system to 240 fps. (Well beyond the screen's ability to render. I did notice a nice difference in smoothness.)
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=240<br />


I added this but after running the GEARS app it still shows it capped at 60fps

am I missing something???

is it only the system UI that is affected?


----------



## TreyM

The app itself is most likely hard limited to 60 fps.


----------



## mtw4991

You should be able to make a custom_backup_list.txt in /etc to keep the changes to build prop, I believe?


----------



## TreyM

afaik, when you edit build.prop, the edit is permanent until you reflash a rom or remove the line.


----------



## mtw4991

TreyM said:


> afaik, when you edit build.prop, the edit is permanent until you reflash a rom or remove the line.


True, however on my N1, creating this file keeps the settings between rom updates for other files. Not sure about build.prop tho, hence the ? mark. Gonna test here shortly. Will report back


----------



## TreyM

Ah, I see what you're saying. I doubt it will work. Bc /etc is in /system and that gets reformatted every time you flash a rom.

If it does work, that would indeed be cool.


----------



## mtw4991

TreyM said:


> Ah, I see what you're saying. I doubt it will work. Bc /etc is in /system and that gets reformatted every time you flash a rom.
> 
> If it does work, that would indeed be cool.


probably right. build.prop isn't like /etc or /lib, etc.

Edit: worst case is it will stick in its' own file and you can copy/paste vs. retype


----------



## nuclearemp

I just want to point out that the "windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=240" does not actually adjust the framerate, it adjust the frame response to touch. To test this out set it to "5" and the phone will still perform well graphically but the touch response will suffer.

so basically setting it higher will give you better touch response which in turn feels like smoother operation.

May just be me but for people who sketch on their phones 1200 gives some amazing results


----------



## TreyM

The windowsmgr setting defines the max number of window events the system can handle in 1 second. This also applies to the GPU. It also ignores values below 35. I am not sure what the upper limit is. Increasing touch responsiveness alone does not smooth out transitions and scrolling speed. A framerate increase does.

For touch responsiveness tweaking, there are these:



Code:


<br />
ro.min_pointer_dur<br />
debug.performance.tuning<br />


----------



## nuclearemp

TreyM said:


> The windowsmgr setting defines the max number of window events the system can handle in 1 second.It also ignores values below 35.


have you tested this?

it sure seemed to have responded to 5.


> This also applies to the GPU.


GPU seemed unchanged no matter what the value was changed to.



> I am not sure what the upper limit is. Increasing touch responsiveness alone does not smooth out transitions and scrolling speed. A framerate increase does.


not completely true as decreasing the touch rate will cause navigating to seem jumpy but when swiping quickly the animation is smooth as can be.

I was just always under the impression that GPU fps boost could only be done through kernel adjustments



> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> ro.min_pointer_dur<br />
> debug.performance.tuning<br />


I will try these out too.


----------



## TreyM

Yes I have tested it. I am an old OG Droid dev. Framerate increased by a significant amount when I was working on MIUI.

It should also be understood that the GNEX already runs very fast. Some folks just may not see the difference at all.


----------



## nuclearemp

TreyM said:


> Yes I have tested it. I am an old OG Droid dev. Framerate increased by a significant amount when I was working on MIUI.
> 
> It should also be understood that the GNEX already runs very fast. Some folks just may not see the difference at all.


How did you prove FPS increase?? By eye or app?? just curious


----------



## TreyM

Just by eye. But it was a very significant increase. If you ever used Gingerbread MIUI on the Droid before I added the tweak you would definitely see the difference.

By my estimates the Droid was getting 20-30 fps. By setting windowsmgr to 60, I saw a very large jump in performance. 40-60 fps by estimation.

If you play PC games at all, you know there is a very distinguishable difference in 20-30 and 40-60. It is very easy to see with the naked eye.
But can we not hijack the thread?


----------



## nuclearemp

My comments are pertaining to something you posted. I am in no way trying to hijack your thread.

I am pretty sure though that windowsmng changes do not increase nor do they double FPS.

I shall slither away now


----------



## TreyM

No one said YOU were hi jacking the thread. I said can WE not hi jack it? I included myself. The thread was in no way about whether or not windowsmgr does or does not increase FPS. It was about increasing performance in general. To go off on that journey would indeed be hi jacking.

I also did not say it would DOUBLE FPS. I said it would remove the overhead. You disagree. Noted. That's your right. I do see a developer tag under my name so, I guess I should probably know what I'm talking about. But what do I know?









Mods, can I ask for a thread clean up?


----------



## ro6666lt

This is an open forum. we ask that everyone stays on-topic out of the respect for other members, but no rules have been violated. That said, PLEASE STAY ON-TOPIC.


----------



## mtw4991

TreyM said:


> Ah, I see what you're saying. I doubt it will work. Bc /etc is in /system and that gets reformatted every time you flash a rom.
> 
> If it does work, that would indeed be cool.


Lol, as expected, it didn't work. At least my backup.txt is there for easy copy/paste into build prop


----------



## fonixmunkee

I've never modified build.prop before, so I gave it a whirl with these. I'm watching to see if there is any performance changes. FYI, I'm running AOKP m1.

And if these do offer performance enhancements, why wouldn't ROM devs include then by default?


----------



## spoon

unless i'm doing something wrong and/or maybe i'm a noob.... but the edit of build.prop doesnt seem to stay saved.

unlocked and rooted stock


----------



## realmike

Works fine on Axiom 2.1. Seems to make it even more snappy. Don't think it is Mr. Placebo as Mr. Skeptical had the high ground.

Sent from the Galaxy Nexus far, far away.


----------



## swimminsurfer256

spoon said:


> unless i'm doing something wrong and/or maybe i'm a noob.... but the edit of build.prop doesnt seem to stay saved.
> 
> unlocked and rooted stock


Make sure you mount r/w before trying to edit... if it's read only you won't be able to change anything.


----------



## drak1071

Implemented both of these and saw a HUGE impact on overall smoothness and speed of animations.

ro.kernel.android.checkjni=0
windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=240

If you are a skeptic, flick open your notifications bar (pull down the bar from the top all the way to the bottom) and make note of the animation. Then add in the code above, save, reboot, and retest. For me it was slightly choppy before and extremely fast and fluid afterwards. I'm sure there are plenty of other areas that I'll see improvement but that's the one thing I noticed right off the bat.

Thanks alot dev!


----------



## PrimeDirective

Anybody try these on rootzboat?


----------



## nuclearemp

Just felt like diving in once again to add a mod that mike1986 of the Android revolution hd rom had was to Remove first line from egl.cfg and remove libGLES_android.so library. which are located in /system/lib/egl/

This will Removed software (CPU) rendering and use *full* PowerVR SGX 540 (GPU) rendering


----------



## PrimeDirective

Why am I getting "errors occurred during saving?


----------



## razorloves

PrimeDirective said:


> Why am I getting "errors occurred during saving?


how are you trying to edit the file?


----------



## sppatel

What about debug.sf.hw=1 ?


----------



## PrimeDirective

I just opened it as a text file in root explorer


----------



## razorloves

PrimeDirective said:


> I just opened it as a text file in root explorer


you have to press the "mount r/w" button in the top right first. then long press on the file and choose "open in text editor"


----------



## Artimis

nuclearemp said:


> What about debug.sf.hw=1 ?


I was wondering about this one too since it was a popular one in the OG Droid days.....not entirely sure it did anything though.


----------



## nuclearemp

Artimis said:


> Have you noticed any performance benefit of doing this on any 4.0.3 ROMs? How much different is this from enabling the 2D rendering check box under Developer options in the settings menu?
> 
> I was wondering about this one too since it was a popular one in the OG Droid days.....not entirely sure it did anything though.


I noticed a huge difference in overall smothness.
The 2d forced option is not the same, and has no bearing on 2d rendering. I still use the forced 2d option but mainly for running quadrant. The egl mod just smooths the ui as far as i have noticed.

The other option you mentioned about in the build prop doesnt seem to have any effect on ics.

The most noticable ui mods for me have been the egl mod and windowsmgr set to 240. Other than that just roms and kernals will make any other difference. Thats just my 2¢ though


----------



## Artimis

Thanks. I'll have to try it.


----------



## Jo3Hogan

has anyone tried these yet? or have an opinion/knowlage if they will add anything to the 3g signal/speeds?



Code:


ro.ril.hsxpa=2<br />
ro.ril.gprsclass=10<br />
ro.ril.hep=1<br />
ro.ril.enable.dtm=1<br />
ro.ril.hsdpa.category=10<br />
ro.ril.enable.a53=1<br />
ro.ril.enable.3g.prefix=1<br />
ro.ril.htcmaskw1.bitmask=4294967295<br />
ro.ril.htcmaskw1=14449<br />
ro.ril.hsupa.category=5


----------



## kronusx12

For the lib file instead if deleting it can I just rename to xxxx.so.bak? If I just change the file name to. bak it should do the same add deleting it right? Just don't
Want to fully delete it
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pcm2a

I'm running Axiom 2.3 @ 1350mhz/350mhz on interactive. 
Before changes:

- CFBench: 12622, 3921, 7401
- Quadrant: 2387
After I did the first two changes (checkjni, windowsmgr):
- CFBench: 12611, 3929, 7401
- Quadrant: 2248

Phone runs so fast I'm not sure how to tell if it's improved or not.


----------



## stickjohnsonaah

kronusx12 said:


> For the lib file instead if deleting it can I just rename to xxxx.so.bak? If I just change the file name to. bak it should do the same add deleting it right? Just don'tWant to fully delete it
> 
> Sent rom my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


yes u can, reinstall of rom will add that file back. Its usually there after kernel flash as well
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kronusx12

Thank you for your answer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Artimis

FYI, I'm loving the egl hack....I also have the kernel debugging disable and window refresh build.prop edits applied. They seem to make a difference but not as much as the other (you can totally see the difference in the globe test on quadrant).

In any case, I'm running the CM9 kang ROM with Imo's 1.2.0 stable kernel at 350-1350 UV'd on the interactiveX governor. Performance and battery life are amazing. Benched 3630 on quadrant today (not like that means all that much but them are nice bragging rights  ).


----------



## Lodingi

pcm2a said:


> I'm running Axiom 2.3 @ 1350mhz/350mhz on interactive.
> Before changes:
> 
> - CFBench: 12622, 3921, 7401
> - Quadrant: 2387
> After I did the first two changes (checkjni, windowsmgr):
> - CFBench: 12611, 3929, 7401
> - Quadrant: 2248
> 
> Phone runs so fast I'm not sure how to tell if it's improved or not.


Haha. I lol'd.

I went from 5882 to 6033 using Antutu 2.51.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Thread cleaned. Keep on topic and off the drama.


----------



## beehiveblack

Am I going crazy?
In my system/lib egl folder all I have is:

0 0 android
0 1 POWERVR_SGX540_120

so am I just removing the 0 0 android line?... Feel like I'm having a blonde moment.

Rom: team kang milestone 1


----------



## davy917

Is the build.prop file different for every ROM?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Helltoupee

Anyone try the to.HOME_APP_ADJ=1 thing for S&G by chance? I'm guessing it probably has no effect because of hardware rendering ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## Artimis

beehiveblack said:


> Am I going crazy?
> In my system/lib egl folder all I have is:
> 
> 0 0 android
> 0 1 POWERVR_SGX540_120
> 
> so am I just removing the 0 0 android line?... Feel like I'm having a blonde moment.
> 
> Rom: team kang milestone 1


Yes, just remove that line and reboot

I also have a .so file in there which I renamed to .so.bak but I don't think it's really needed.


----------



## DroidOnRoids

pcm2a said:


> I'm running Axiom 2.3 @ 1350mhz/350mhz on interactive.
> Before changes:
> 
> - CFBench: 12622, 3921, 7401
> - Quadrant: 2387
> After I did the first two changes (checkjni, windowsmgr):
> - CFBench: 12611, 3929, 7401
> - Quadrant: 2248
> 
> Phone runs so fast I'm not sure how to tell if it's improved or not.


Benchmarking means nothing. You're seeing improvements in performance visually but not from the benchmarking because the benchmarks are useless and inaccurate.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mistermojorizin

great thread guys, wish the op would come back and add more. seemed to really know his stuff.

question - the gpu mod, is that the same as turning on -force gpu rendering in apps in the developer settings?


----------



## jdkoreclipse

mistermojorizin said:


> great thread guys, wish the op would come back and add more. seemed to really know his stuff.
> 
> question - the gpu mod, is that the same as turning on -force gpu rendering in apps in the developer settings?


I believe not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## amm5890

anyone know a edit to make scrolling slow to a halt instead of abruptly how android does it...kind of like the (sorry) fruit phone\

and im definitely noticing a difference with the windowsmgr edit


----------



## Cwick

droidkevlar said:


> thanks for this. added them both....lets see if i notice any difference





x.v_ said:


> As I said previously, to each their own. I don't mean to argue with you about it, it is very true the human eye can see 100+ fps. However, that is not at all true in every day use.
> 
> I remember reading a study in which a black screen was flashed with a white image and the flash could be detected within ~150 fps or something. But when a white screen was flashed with a black image, it could only be detected until around 70 fps. Don't quote me on the numbers or the specifics but this is the basic concept.
> 
> For actually playing games and viewing normal images on screen, I think it is pretty widely accepted that 60-80 fps is the cap. Most people cannot detect changes past that, though everyone is different and some people can (or at least claim to).
> 
> You do pose a valid point that it doesn't force the phone to render at that. My only counter to that would be to say that although it doesn't _force_ it to, it _allows_ it to. Reaching needlessly high fps is only going to take more system resources, due to needlessly rendering over and over again, as I'm sure you could agree with. All I was suggesting would be that some may want to use a more reasonable value, such as 80 or 100. Also, you may very well be right that vsync comes into play making both of these numbers effectively the same.


I'm a beginner but learning fast. I think 60-80 fps is great for almost anything except certain gaming(games). I've been playing street wars for 10 years usually around 60-65 fps. Some slower people say I am really fast but I can go much faster. In this particular game I honestly believe at least 120fps is a requirement to compete when hitting button combinations. I had a 90fps Android for a little while and did much better but my hand still could go faster than 90fps without any doubt. 240 might be excessive..lol. Certainly it depends on the activity & in my case it isn't the eye that limits me because of muscle memory. I don't even need my eyes open. Just throwing in my 2 cents here.


----------

